# Best Tip Sign Ever.



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In Las Vegas @ Margaritaville in front of Flamingo. Saw what appeared to be a seasoned vet bartender wearing a $10 bill on his forehead, as natural as can be. I think it was working quite well. Anybody got the courage? GL.


----------

